# Spring Hub Cycle Company $$$ Panther Bicycle Badge



## barneyguey (Mar 3, 2017)

Cash for a Panther Badge. The badge looks like this: Thank you. Barry


Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## removed (Nov 18, 2017)

im in des moines... i have owned 1 of the "spring hub" front hub... unique bike with this made in desmoine shock hub...there worked way better than the full floating hub.   they put one on each of thier bikes.  just an fyi


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

CRIPPLE said:


> im in des moines... i have owned 1 of the "spring hub" front hub... unique bike with this made in desmoine shock hub...there worked way better than the full floating hub.   they put one on each of thier bikes.  just an fyi



Thanks! Do you have any photos? They came with a made in Desmoine front hub,That's cool! Barry


----------



## removed (Nov 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks! Do you have any photos? They came with a made in Desmoine front hub,That's cool! Barry



i dont have a photo... they got schwinns and built up schwinns with their additions


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

That's ok, Thanks for all the info! Have a great day! Barry


----------



## removed (Nov 19, 2017)

CRIPPLE said:


> i dont have a photo... they got schwinns and built up schwinns with their additions



COOL BADGE TO SOMEONE FROM DSM


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2017)

Cash for a Panther Badge like this!





Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2017)

Cash for a Panther Badge like this!




Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2017)

bump, bump & away.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------

